
One month development report on porting MicroPython to ESP8266 WiFi SoC - pfalcon
http://forum.micropython.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1736
======
pfalcon
On github:
[https://github.com/micropython/micropython/tree/master/esp82...](https://github.com/micropython/micropython/tree/master/esp8266)

